# It's time to stop confusing the public with sensationalist rhetoric on e-cigarettes



## Stroodlepuff (12/6/19)

The problem of misinformation is widespread. The public constantly receives alarmist misrepresentations about vaccinations, the food they eat, the household products they use and now e-cigarettes and vaping. But hysterical rhetoric has consequences, because people act on what they are told. And health officials at all levels of government are misinforming Americans that e-cigarettes are as dangerous as cigarettes and pose an existential threat to their children. Unfortunately, this misinformation can be deadly. 

https://www.courier-journal.com/sto...yNoRRJuldM4vKdy7jlfEISr53MpFFPCeY-LUkIqfZEPpY

Reactions: Like 6


----------

